# Radioamatierisms >  Realtek RTL2832U DVB-T puļķis kā SDR uztvērējs

## JDat

Parādījās USB DVB-T puļķi ar RTL2832U. Didzis savulaik man pat sūtīja linkus, bet ignorēju. Pagāja vēl kāds laiks. Cenas noritās un noteiktās aprindās (cilvēkiem, kuri saprot) parādījās RTL2832U. Man ākis lūpē pēc pirmās demonstrācijas. Didzim arī. Tagad pa saviem 7 Ls nopērkams iekš jebaja ar tādām iekšām: http://www.steve-m.de/pictures/rtl-s...2832_r820t.jpg. Ko lai saka/ Cena tāda, ka lodēt nav vērt, ja nav specifiskas prasības. Uz borta Rafael Micro R820T tuneris. Tas nozīmē ka var lietot 24 - 1766 MHz. Joslas platums apmēram 2 Mhz. Tāds pašvaks Spektra analizators sanāk. Ar līdzi nākošo pornoantenu Rīgā caur mūriem var klausīties taksistus (420-430 Mhz) bezproblēmām. KomercFM utt. Tāpat ADB-S virs Latvijas var uztvert un dekodēt. Interesanta rotālļieta.
Programmatūra tika lietota no šejienes: http://rtlsdr.org/softwarewindows

Zinātāji noteikti mācēs tikt arī pie garākiem viļņiem ar Heterodīna un jaucēja palīdzību. Kā arī ieraudzīt 2.4 GHz. Ko tur daudz rakstīt? Gan jau ka Didzim pāries spēlēšanās luste un viņs varēs vairāk pastāstīt.

----------


## karloslv

Jā, par šo es dzirdēju pirms kāda pusgada, bet tā arī neesmu ticis līdz viņam. Diez ko laba traucējumnoturība gan tam nav, tāpēc ne viss, ko redzi spektrā, patiesībā ir gaisā. Bet nu par 7 Ls nevar sūdzēties, un daļēji to var risināt ar diapazonam piemērotām antenām.

Savējos radio projektus turpinu attīstīt. SDR projektam man ir STM32F4DISCOVERY plate, kas ir pietiekami spēcīga, lai varētu dekodēt SSB un AM signālus no I/Q sampļiem. Man gribas tikt vaļā no nepieciešamības slēgt kompi klāt (kaut ko līdzīgu Elecraft KX3). Paralēli virzās arī parastā analogā uztvērēja un transīvera bloki. Ielikšu kaut kad drīzumā bildes un jaunumus.

----------


## Didzis

Jā, es ar to verķi jau divas dienas ņemos. Ja man kāds pirms gadiem  desmit teiktu,ka kautkas tāds ir iespējams, tad neticētu. Uztvērējs ir  fantastisks. Brīvi var klausīties  šoferu lamāšanos CB diapazonā,  radioamatierius uz 28MHz FM radio ar visu RDS, taksistus uz 160MHz un specdienestus uz 420MHz. Nomēriju jūtību uz 144MHz ar G116 ģeneratoru. Ir tāda sena radioamatieru metode, kad maksimāli šim ģenerātoram novājina izejas signālu un, ja tad rācija vel ņem, tad ir OK. Tad jūtība grozās zem 1 mikrovolta. Jāatdzīst,ka USB uztvērējam uz ausi jūtība bija par kādiem 5dB švakāka, bet spektra analizators signālu zīmēja bez problēmām. Ar traucējumnoturību viss ir kārtībā, ja signāls ir gaisā tad to uzrāda. Protams, ne jau ar to sū** antenu,aks līdzi nāk. Jābūt daudz dažādām antenām, tām jāatrodas tālu no datora un citiem traucētājiem, visam jābūt sazemētam un labi ekranētam, tad nav nekādu problēmu. Es ņēmos ar kādām septiņām dažādām antenām, un faktiski nebija kur piesieties uztvērējam. Uz FM var izvilkt vāju Lietuvas staciju, kura strādā 100kHz attālumā no Rīgas jaudīga raidītāja. Nu pipec, kautko tādu nebiju gaidījis. Galvenā problēmair dators. Es kā savam pieslēdzu, tā tas pirmo reizi dzīvē  sagura. Nu rij datora resursus uztvērējs pamatīgi. Ražotāji programā arī visus kloķus uz maksimuma uzkruķījuši. Kad samazināju pilnīgi bezjēdzīgo izšķirtspēju un joslu, tad strādāja ļoti labi. Būs japamēģina uz "astoņu cilindru" datora, tad vajadzētu iet uz pilnu spolīti, lai gan to tā īsti nevajag. Protams, tāds uztvērējs nav spektra analizators par daudziem tūkstošiem, bet pa 7Ls, tas ir ideāls pirkums. Galvenais, labas antenas un tad viss notiekas. Nu jā, vēl jau tas USB puļķis rāda digitālo TV ķer DAB radio un arī FM radio. Mani gan tas apsolūti neinteresēja. Jā, pamēģnāju DVB T, rāda smuki, ir iespēja ierakstīt un vēl visādi navaroti. Interesantāk bija pskanēt gaisu uz DAB. Nu nekā,  vismaz Lielvārdē neko uztvert nevar.
Gan jau var tādam uztvērējam atrast kādu vājo vietu, bet cena atspēko visu  :: .
Šorīt paprovēju uzraidīt no Rīgas caur FRN. 0,5W PMR raidītājs atrodas kautkur pārdaugavā uz piecstāvu mājas.Tak Lielvārdē to ar  SDR uztvērēju brīvi var dzirdēt. Varēju pats ar sevi sarunāties, jo rodas zināma laika aizture  :: . Kur nu vēl lielāku jūtību. Nu jā, man gan ir Yagi tipa antena pavērsta uz Rīgu. Bez antenām tās štelles nenotiekas.
Sāk pietrūkt idejas, kā vēl SDR uztvērēju "pampcīt"  ::

----------


## karloslv

> Ar traucējumnoturību viss ir kārtībā, ja signāls ir gaisā tad to uzrāda.


 Didzi, traucējumnoturība nozīmē tieši pretējo - slikti uztvērēji dzird signālus tur, kur to patiesībā nav. Un tad tādi spoki uzklājas uz derīgā signāla un gremdē to trokšņos. Tad ar lielo antenu var sanāk tikai sliktāk. Bet tas vairāk attiecas uz zemo galu, kur ir pilns ar visādiem traucētājiem.

Bet prieks, ka viss izdevies! Jā, lielākā bēda izklausās milzīgie datorresursi, jo šis čips uz datoru sūta nenormālu apjomu ar datiem, kuri gribi vai negribi ir jāķidā. Kuru programmu lietoji, Didzi?

----------


## Didzis

Es lietoju šo programu   http://rtlsdr.org/softwarewindows  Protams, ir nianses un vienmēr var dribēt labāk, bet programa ir bezmaksas un principā viss strādā. Vot ar draiveriem ir problēma. Ja uzinstalē orģinālos, kuri nāk līdzi USB uztvērējam, tad var televīziju skatīties. Ja grib puļķi kā uztvērēju un spektra analizatoru izmantot, tad vajag citus draiverus. Nu es tur neiedziļinājos, vienkārši parinstalēju tos, jo man to TV funkciju nafig nevajag.
Ja par sigāliem, kuri patiesībā nav, tad es īpaši neko nesajutu. Ja ir kas nesaprotams, tad pāslēdzu antenu uz otru polarizaciju un skatos, ko tas mistiskais pīļis dara. Nu ja, AGC automātiku gan nedrīkst lietot, tad tiešam parādās visadi lieki signāli, bet ar rokas pastiprinājuma režimu es vismaz neko neatradu un nesaklausīju. Kā teiksim uz FM sajūtu ko nesaprotamu tā pastiprinājumu nost, ja mistiskā stacija pazūd, tad māviens ieejā parlielu, ja nē, tad viss štokos. Pie to "kloķu" ktuķīšanas ātri piešaujas. Tie, kuri ar krievu R250 uztvērēju strādājuši mani uzreiz sapratīs. Tur viss bija ar rokas vadību, a te tikai pastiprinājums jātur ar roku. Visi AGC gan uzreiz obligāti jāatslēdz.

----------


## karloslv

Neesmu papētījis, kur tur uztvērēja topoloģijā ir pastiprinātājs, pirms jaucēja, pēc jaucēja, vai tas tikai ciparos tiek veikts? No tā stipri arī atkarīgs, kā signāls kropļosies. Vēl reizēm noder vājinātājs starp uztvērēju un antenu. Principā antenas signāls ir jāpavājina tik tālu, lai visi fona platjoslas trokšņi būtu tuvu uztvērēja trokšņiem, jo no lielāka signāla līmeņa kvalitāte nepieaugs, tikai sāksies kaut kur intermodulācija.

----------


## Didzis

Es arī neesmu vēl visu tā puļķa topoloģiju izpētījis. Ir iespējams ieslēgt divus AGC. Es protams tos uzreiz atslēdzu un strādāju tikai ar rokas vadību. Nu jā, ja kas nav skaidrs, tad man jau ir citi aparati ar kuriem paklausīties konkrēto frekvenci. Īpašas problēmas pagaidām nav radušās. Cita lieta, ka ēteris ir  piedi*** ar traucējumiem no noladētajiem impulsu barblokiem. Tak katrs ķīniešu, sevi cienošs, mobiļņika lādētājs uzskata par vajadzīgu kautko uzraidīt gaisā  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Tā ir ar tiem traucējumiem... Bezmaz vai jātaisa portatīvā sdr versija... Un jāiet laukā... ( šis ir galv. iemesls, kapēc es kaut kā neatdzīstu stacionāro aparatūru ). Vel var palīdzēt rezonanses kontūrs antenas ķēdē... Šaurāka josla - mazāk traucējumu...

----------


## s50b32

Lai nav jātaisa jauns topiks, jautāšu šeit - kāds var lūdzu ieteikt kādas grāmatas vai kādu citu resursu, kur palasīties par SDR? Interesē viss no pašiem pamatiem. Cik atrodu, visur jau ir diezgan sīki un smalki analītiskas grāmatas, bet interesē kkas reāli for dummies. Ceru, ka kāds var palīdzēt..

----------


## karloslv

Bet ko tieši tad tu gribi saprast vai izveidot? Piemēram, lai nopirktu un strādātu ar SDR, faktiski pat nav jāzina, kas ir spektrs, kas ir jaukšana un kādi decibeli ir sistēmā. Lai atkārtotu kādu vienkāršu konstrukciju, piemēram, Softrock, arī pietiek zināt, kas ir spiestās plates un kā jāsalodē detaļas. Visādi citādi SDR ir tas pats, kas jau būtu jāzina jebkuram radio(amatierim/inženierim) - kā darbojas frekvenču jaukšana, kā spektrā izskatās modulēti signāli, kas ir trokšņi, utt. Papildus jāzina šis tas par ciparu signālu apstrādi. Vienkārši lielākā daļa no radiouztvērēja tiek realizēts ar aprēķiniem datorā. 

Bet, ja ir konkrēti jautājumi, tad var šeit jautāt.

----------


## JDat

Pirmajā postā ir linki. Šitas ir samērā smalki aprastīts no teorijas līdz reālai dzīvei:



> Tā pat arī vecā labā Wikipedia. 9-12 piezīmes. Tur ar visu teoriju un datora programmas kodu:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Softwar...ed_radio#Notes

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Manuprāt googlē plaša info par sdr:
software defined radio
sdr circuit
sdr topology
low if receiver
kopumā visi sdr strādā pēc trim pamatshēmām:
tiešās parveidošanas
zemās starpfrekvences
un superhet.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Daudz retāk lieto tiešās past. Sdr, piem. 0-2MHz ( vlf - lf )
pastāv daži digitālistu maldi, piem mikroprocesors ar visu tiek galā un nevajag analogos filtrus, kontūrus utt.

----------


## Didzis

Es arī līdz šim uzskatiju, ka bez filtriem nu nekur, bet tak skan SDR pilnīgi bez kādiem filtriem. Neticami labi skan, visadā ziņā jebkuram ķīniešu FM radiouztvērējam "ieliek pa diviem apļiem". Tagad gribu salīdzīnāt ar SONY XDR-F1HD uztvērēju. Nekā labāka par šo uztvērēju vienkārši nezinu. Interesamti būs redzēt,ka tāds SONY un kā SDR uztvern vienus un tos pašus vājus signalus. Vēl būs jāpamēģina ar skaneri salīdzināt jūtības. Lai kā arī nebūtu, pēc funkcionalitātes, cenas un iespējām, SDR USB uztvērējs ieliek visai citai tehnikai. Nu nevar neko tamlīdzīgu pa 7Ls nopirkt.

----------


## karloslv

Kvadratūras detektoram pēc Tayloe mixer shēmas ir principiāls niķis - tas uztver ne tikai f, bet arī 3f, 5f un visas citas nepāra harmonikas. Tas vienkārši tā ir pēc konstrukcijas. Kamēr tu klausies 100 MHz, varbūt tajos 300, 500 utt tiešām nekā būtiska nav, kas varētu traucēt, taču pamēģini tādu SDR lietot zemajos diapazonos bez filtriem - ne štrunta tur nesanāks. Pāri klāsies spoku signāli ka maz neliksies.

USB puļķī varētu būt lietots cita veida jaucējs, tam visdrīzāk nav tāda niķa.

Visādi citādi bez kontūriem mierīgi var uztaisīt uztvērēju, pat faktiski bez nevienas spoles. Un tie nav digitālistu mīti, bet radioamatieru konstrukcijas. Skatīt kaut vai YU1LM SDR variantus. Viņš arī norāda savu konstrukciju parametrus. Traucējumnoturību var izmērīt, piemēram, IP3 decibelos. 

Cik ātrumā sameklēju to RTL2832 puļķu parametrus un atsauksmes forumos, IP3 tam tiešām ir labs pie minimālā pastiprinājuma (tā ka Didzis visu pareizi dara). +35 dBm ir ļoti respektabli. Trokšņu līmenis 3dB, tātad jutība 3kHz joslā ap 0,3 uV. Īsviļņu diapazonam pietiek, pieliekot priekšā jaucēju.

----------


## JDat

Didzis (un arī es) lieto Rafael Micro Rt820T Tunera mikreni kopā ar RTL2832U: http://superkuh.com/gnuradio/R820T_d...0_unlocked.pdf

----------


## karloslv

Vienīgi sintezatora fāžu troksnis ir tāds pamatīgs, -80 dBm/Hz pie 10 kHz. Tas nozīmē, ka spektrā ap stipriem signāliem vājus nevar dzirdēt, jo palielinās trokšņu līmenis. Stiprie signāļi, jaucoties mikserī ar troksni no sintezatora, maskē visu tuvākajā apkārtnē ap sevi. Protams, es te varu tikai teoretizēt, man nav aparāta pie rokas  ::  Labiem SSB uztvērējiem fāžu troksnis ir pat -140 dBm/Hz un zemāk (1000 reižu mazāk pēc sprieguma!), bet tas ir svarīgi sacensību apstākļos. Cik praksē ir nepieciešams, nezinu, to jūs man izstāstiet  ::  Pagroziet savu uztvērēju, paskatieties, kā izskatās spektrs stipru signālu apkaimē, tur vajadzētu būt paaugstinātam fona trokšņu līmenim. Cita lieta, ka parasti tad samazina pastiprinājumu, ja jāklausās stiprais signāls.

----------


## Didzis

Pagaidām neesmu konvertora problēmu atrisinājis un nevaru īsos viļņus paklausīties, bet uz FM es varu saklausīt, blakus spēcīgai Rīgas stacijai, vāju Lietuvas raidītaju, kura nesējfrekvence ir tikai 100kHz nobīdīta. Jā, samazinot pastiprinājumu ar "izjūtu", jā, sašaurinot joslu, bet tak dzirdu. Protams, tas nav radiosports, bet mani īsviļņu sakari nekad nav interesējuši.  
Atradu gļuku USB uztvērējam. Piemēram, ja klausies taksometru dispečera bāzes staciju pašā spektra malā, tad pārslēdzot diapazonu par 1MHz, var vēlreiz uztvert šp pasu signālu itkā citā frekvencē. Es jau sabijos, bet, kad uz raidītāju noskaņojas spektra vidū(monitora ekrāna vidū) tad tāds gļuks nav. Es  arī uz FM radio biju novērojis spektrā, ka bildei pašos galos ir kautkāds gļuks. Acīm redzot pašus galus spektra analizatorā nevar izmantot. Cita lieta, ka tas īpaši netraucē un, ja ir sajēga, tad uz viltus stacijām neuzķersies.. Galu galā, verķis maksāja 7Ls un kautkas ir jāpiecieš  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Tas r820t ir zemās starpfrekvences uztvērējs. Starpfrekvence ir apm 0,1 ... 8,5 Mhz josla ( centra frekvence apm 4,1 MHz.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Ja tas rtl2832 spēj sagremot 8mhz platu joslu, tad pirmos 8mhz īsviļņos var klausīties pa tiešo, pieslēdzot priekšpast. un zf filtru...

----------


## karloslv

Nekā nebija, neviens tev īsviļņus gaisā neraida kvadratūras formā. Palasi vispirms, kā strādā tas tuneris.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Jūsu pdf linkā tad ir r820t vienkāršota blokshēma... Parasti jau parāda i q mixeri ar attiecīgām izejām...
Nu tad varam sagremot pa tiešo pirmos 4mhz, ja softs pieļauj darbu ar vienu kanālu... I vai Q

----------


## JDat

Siliņ! R820T ir tuneris. Uzskaņojas uz vajadzīgo frekvenci. No tunera ārā nāk viena drāts uz RTL8232U mikreni. RTL8232U mikrene samplē signālu un digitālā formā nosūta uz datoru pa USB. Atliek tikai ieslēgt RTL vai nu DVB-T režīmā vai arī SDR režīmā un lieta darīta. I un Q lietas taisa tieši RTL mikrene.
Pa tiešo pie RTL teorētiski var pieslēgt antenu, bet RTL samplē ar 2 Megasampliem. Attiecīgi labākajā gadījumā tiekam pie garajiem un vidējiem viļņiem. Ja gribās īsos, tad jaucēju un heterodīnu klāt.

----------


## karloslv

Patiesībā E4000 ir ar IQ mikseri (saite) uz 0Hz starpfrekvenci, bet R820T ir ar parastu mikseri uz ~4 MHz starpfrekvenci. Izskatās, ka RTL2832 prot sagremot gan vienu, gan otru.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Jdat tas tiesa, pdf failā arī viena drāts parādīta... Jautājums, kā r820t nomāc spoguļkanālu? Ar iq metodi un pārraidot kanālus lsb, usb ap 4mhz, katru uz savu pusi, vai ar lc konturu metodi?

----------


## JDat

Siliņ!. Un ko tu teiksi ja var uztver QAM un QPSK signālus ar RT820T mikreni. pričom tur LSB/USB?
Tas RT820T darbojas nedaudz līdzīgi kā TV Tuneris. Protam TV tunemim ir 40 MHz stapfekvence un tā, bet RT820 nav. SKaidrs ka ar RT var uzksaņoties uz vajadzīugo frekveni +/-4 MHz un tālāk pavisam cita lieta. Es vispār nesaportu ko tu piesējies pie tā RT820 tunera? Uzskati ka tas tuneris ir jaucējs ar maināmu heterodīna frekvenci un miers. Pilna pasaule ar tādiem tuneriem.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Jdat es nepiesienos  ::  vienkārši interesē tehniskā puse... Sdr jau spēj sagremot visas modes un tur nav šaudu...
Vai Latvijā esošos usb tv tūnerišus var palaist ar sdr softu?
Doma ar tādu rotaļlietu nopirkt...  ::

----------


## JDat

> Vai Latvijā esošos usb tv tūnerišus var palaist ar sdr softu?


 Nesapratu? Domā ka jebkurš USB tā vienkārši strādās ka SDR? Palasi uzmanīgāk par RTL8232T mikreni un sapratīsi. Tieši ši mikrene atšīr DVB-T no SDR. Pērc kur gribi, ka tik RTL8232T uz borta. Tas viss iskatās pēc mulsēšanas nemēģinot iebraukt kā tas strādā. Tak palasi vairāk. Linkus jau iedevu savulaik. http://sdr.osmocom.org/trac/wiki/rtl-sdr Vienīgi jamiem šodien kompis saplīsa un nāksies izmantot web arhīva pakalpojumus.

----------


## karloslv

Var lasīt šo, kamēr tas osmocom serveris atjaunojas: http://superkuh.com/rtlsdr.html

Tur ir vairāk par programmātisko pusi, taču ir arī nedaudz par dzelžiem. Cita starpā, RTL2832 samplē ar 28.8 MHz takts frekvenci, tā ka var dzirdēt arī īsviļņus, attiecīgi nohakojot. Es gan to netaisos darīt, zinot parametrus  :: 

Beigās ir daudz piemēru ar gnuradio, kurā ir vērts paspēlēties, ja interesē SDR būtība - pats vari salikt savu uztvērēju kādiem vien modulācijas veidiem vēlies. Mans Softrock klonis arī strādā ar gnuradio, sataisīju SSB un AM demodulatorus. AM binaurālajā režīmā ir ko vērts  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Jdat nepiekasies man un ne es ko musinu, bet paši jūs te musinat viens otru...  :: 
karlosov iedeva normālu linku ar interesējošo atbildi... Tātad, kā jau sākumā teicu, pirmos 8mhz var klausīties pa tiešo, ja ir 28mhz sampling rate

----------


## JDat

Karloslv labu linku iemera. Bet tomēr. Reorijā var lidod ar gaismas ātrumu, praksē grūti. Tas pats ar SDR. Kur ir tas softs kar ruru var pa taisno klausīties 8 MHz? KAut kā neredzu. Tāpat ir arī citas problēmas. Piemēram esošajā setupā ir tika 2 MHz joslas platums. Tātad 1/8 MHz diapazonu teorētiski var klausīties. A tālāk? Kā ir a ar 3.5 Mhz un ar 7 Mhz? Problēmas. Ne tikai elektroniskas (kā Karloslv pieminēja), bet arī programmatūrā.

Neskatoties uz to visu, iesaku nežmiegties un iztērēt 7 Ls lai būtu skaidrība ko tas štrunts var un ko nevar. Iekš LV nav? Baigi jāmeklē? Tak parasi kādam paziņam-ebay lietotājam lai tev nopērk to štruntu un miers.

----------


## karloslv

Arī tepat varētu būt kas lietojams par 10 Ls: http://salidzini.delfi.lv/search.php?q=dvb-t+usb

MT4xxx sērijas puļķi esot uz IT9135 bāzes, ar kuru nekāds SDR nesanākot, kā nočekoju poļu forumos, taču LIFEVIEW LV5T izskatās lietojams, ir vairāki youtube video ar SDR, un saka, ka tam esot E4000 iekšā. Tā kā E4000 vairs neražojot, tad tas ir dārgums. Neizpērciet visu, es būšu nākamnedēļ LV un arī mēģināšu vienu nopirkt  ::

----------


## JDat

Nu nē. Man pietiek ar Gigabyte U8000. Nekāds SDR no tā nesanāks. Nav vērts minēt un zīlēt. Jānopērk tas, kas ir pārbaudīts, tiešām strādā un spēlēties. Protams, ja gāds grib uzrakstīt draiveri lai cits verķis paliek par SDR tad lūdzu. Vienīgi šaubos vai tas ir tik vienkārši izdarāms.

----------


## karloslv

Hm, es nesapratu īsti komentāru. Taču cilvēki reportē, ka lietojams, satur RTL2832U. Vai tad viņi vēl kaut kā atšķiras?

----------


## JDat

Kurš ir tas no salidzini.lv ar RTL mikreni? IT9135? Imho šitas nerullē, bet varbūt jāgooglē? Gigabyte U8000 tiešām nerullē kā SDR.

Ko var teikt? Ir atrast verķis pa smieklīgām naudām, tik jānopērk nevis jābīda zinātne. Protams, var arī bīdīt zinātni, ja tas ir galvenais.

----------


## karloslv

Atkārtoju vēlreiz lēnām un pa burtiem "LIFEVIEW LV5T izskatās lietojams, ir vairāki youtube video ar SDR, un saka, ka tam esot E4000 iekšā"  ::  Youtube video čalis darbina to ar SDR# softu.

IT9135 ir čips, funkcionāli kā RTL2832, taču to neatbalsta draiveri, vai arī tas nav piemērots SDR, nezinu, taču raksta, ka ar tādiem USB puļķiem, kuros ir IR9135, nevis RTL2832, nevar strādāt.

----------


## JDat

Pārāk mazi burti tam Liveview lv5t sanāca, vai arī jāiet pēc briļļu receptes. Nepamāniju. Vainīgs, nesit!

Kas attiecas uz E4000. Jā tas izskatās savādāks ne kā Rafael 820 tuneris. Gan jau ka sporta pēc kāds salīdzinās abus tunerus.

Kas attiecas uz RTL8232. Tur jau interesanta fiška. Nedokumentēta funkcija uz čipa, kuras rezultātā arī notiek Magic SDR. Vai funkcionāli līdzīgam čipam arī ir tāda pat nedokumentēta fīča lai varētu izmantot SDR, tas jau cits, sarežģits jautājums.

----------


## guguce

Bet ko tur ķīnieši pie barošanas ieekonomējuši? 
U3, R17, L3 ?

----------


## guguce

Salīdzina abas mikrenes:
http://www.hamradioscience.com/rtl28...tl2832u-e4000/

Varētu piemest pie kāda augstākā vietā esoša rūtera, bet izklausās, ka nepavilks   ::

----------


## JDat

Guguce!

1) Paldies par linku. Šis links pagarina manu krānu par veseliem 10 cm, tagad kopā nu jau sanāk veseli 13 cm. Labi, joks. Ja nopietni, tad pozitīva ziņa. Vēlreiz paldies par linku.
2) Rūteris? Priekš kam? Pat ja rūterim tikai jānogadā dati ar ātrumu daži megabiti sekundē un nekādu analīzi... Dārgā gala rūteris masās... Ls. Raspbery Pi maksās 25 Ls. Tuvākajā laikā tieši tādu variantu arī izmēģināšu.
3) Jā, kaut kas nav ielodēts uz plates. Ko mēs gribam pa 7 Ls? Rode end Švarc?

Kopumā verķis ir forša rotaļleta. Ideāla dāva nedaudz olscoolīgam radioamatierim.

Savam RTL SDR puļķim vakar nejauši nolauzu vienu SMD kondensatoru. Izdevās restaurēt. I nekas, turpina strādāt... Kādreiz saņemšos un mēģināsu uzzīmēt pilnu shēmu, lai zinātāji pēc tam var izlabot ķiniešu kļūdas un izspiest vēl vairāk.

Kas attiecas uz īsajiem/garajiem utt viļņiem. Vai nu jāuzlodē jaucējs+heterodīns un jāeksperimentē (Didzi, neslinko!). Vai arī jānopērk pa veseliem 40 USD gatava jaucēja platīte...

Tā ka. Ja kāds pokemons (un ne tikai) pēkšņi grib baigi klausīties ēteru, tad šis ir viens no vienkāršākjiem variantiem.

----------


## karloslv

Pamatīgs apskats par konvertoriem 0-30 MHz klausīšanai: http://blog.kf7lze.net/2012/09/14/ro...erter-choices/

----------


## JDat

::  Kāda sagadīšanas. Es tieši vakar uzraku šo web lapu. Neatceros kādā veidā uzraku.  :: 

Mani uzrunāja 13. variants. Tikai ar savādākiem ieejas filtriem.

----------


## karloslv

Es personīgi uz NE/SA602 netaisītu (tiem ir šausmīgs IP3 - http://home.tiscali.nl/curious_about...doc/index.html). Vecais labais diožu mikseris būs ar jūtami labākiem parametriem - kaut vai tas, ko te tikko piedāvāja nopirkt (ADE-12), vai arī ADE-1, uz kuriem liela daļa konvertoru tajā lapā taisīta, vai pat paštaisīts uz BAT85 diodēm. Tādiem shēma principā ir 14. variants, un pat īpaši nav jāiespringst uz heterodīna signālu, no tā kvarca oscilatora nāk ārā pietiekama jauda.

----------


## JDat

ADE farnelī neatradu, un negribas maksāt tādu summu par tiem klucīšiem. Gaidīsu labākus laikus. A par to NE/SA602 - Liels paldies! Bisku sapratu.

----------


## karloslv

Iesākumā var jau mēģināt, bet tiklīdz pieliksi nopietnāku _drāti_ pie antenas, var sākties joki. 14. variants izskatās normāli pārdomāts, lai gan nav diez ko dokumentēts priekš iesācēja. Paskaties ADE, SBL vai TUF mikserus ebay, varbūt tur kāds labs piedāvājums reizēm gadās, bet tas čalis tak pārdeva vienu gab par 4 Ls, neko lētāk nedabūsi, ja vajag tikai vienu. Bet kas ir 4 Ls priekš hobija? Urbītis vien maksā 2,5 Ls.

----------


## JDat

Pilsētā labu antenu neizvilksi. Tāpēc nav tik aktuāli. Lai arī gribētos. Jāgaida ko Didzis liks pretī.


EDIT: Labi labi. Tas viss ir atrunas. Es vienkārši esmu slinks. Kādreiz sanēmšos.

Kas attiecas uz RTL-SDR puļķi. Palaidu no cigarešu paciņas datora ar nosaukumu Raspberry Pi. Pa laikam sakari pārtrūkst stap windows kasti un Raspberry serverīti, bet kopumā lietojams. Rezultātā sanāk tā: Uzliekam Rasberiju un uztvērēju uz jumpta pie antenām un novelkam kaparu līdz kastei. Tīri lietojami ja neskaita vienu niansi. 2 megsampļu režīmā vajag ~32 Mbit ātrumu. Vajadzēs atrast divus LTC optikas lietotākus un piespiest palietot. Interesē kā uzvedīsies tāds remote verķis internetā. Tas vis tā Datorista izklaides, kuras nav tieši saistītas ar antenām un uztveršanu.

----------


## Didzis

Nesaki vis, ka datoriskas izklaides. Galvenais uztvērēju novietot "meža vidū", kur nav radiotraucējumu, un pieslēgt kārtīgai antenai. Tālāk jau sākās datoristu izklaide, kā to signālu dabūt līdz mājām pilsētā. Man sanāk kautkāds kompromiss, jo tiešām dzīvoju meža vidū, kaut skaitās pilsēta un radiotraucējumu ir salīdzinoši maz, Man tikai radiolinks jāuzliek uz 400m attalajām mājām, kur ir optika, jo DSl ar savu nesimetriju,  šitām izvirtībām gan neder.

----------


## karloslv

O, nezināju, ka PI var pavilkt to trafiku, lai gan, ja tu neko neapstrādā, bet tikai pūt tālāk uz tīkla karti, tad varētu gan. Man nāk no Ķīnas puļķis, un es noskatījos uz to PI arī ar greizu aci. Patiesībā, ja nevajag 2 MHz joslu, bet kaut ko pārskatāmāku, teiksim, 100-500 kHz (viens amatieru diapazons), tad iekš Raspberry varētu uzrakstīt fiksu apstrādi, kas izfiltrē vajadzīgo, un tālāk jau būs daudz mazāks trafiks. Es pat zinu kā, tikai vajag laiku un dzelžus  ::

----------


## JDat

Jap tieši ar to Pi nodarbojas. Savād pa vienu USB drāti samplus un pa citu pūš ethernet kartē un projām. Kā arī saņem konfigurāciju. Kipa uz kādu frekvenci tuneri uzgriest. kādu sample rate izmantot, kādu gain uzlikt. Tas arī viss. Ar to pilnībā pietiek avenes jaudai. Ir cita problēma Mangan uz avenes, gan uz Galda datora RTL-SDR gurst ja uzliek vairāk par diviem megasampļiem. Vēl papētīšu varbūt kaut kas līks kastē vai vēl kāda nianse jāpiekruķī. Stapr citu var palaist arī RTL-SDT kaut kādos 100 kilosampļos vai tml, bet... Nav tas kaifs FM Broadcast vai Trunking klausīties. Tur prasās platu. KAut gan varbūt esmu vienkārši izlepis, jo neesmu piedzīvosis tos laikus kad nebija šītādu izvirtību.

Vot vai Raspberijam pietiks prāta nofiltrēt nost lieku, tas vēl ir jautājums, lai arī tur ir dzelsiskais matemātikas procesors uz borta. Ja es būtu GNUradio lietotājs, tad noetestētu, bet... Karoče. Kaut ko nemāku tik gudrās lietās. Papētīšu. No otras puses... Laikam tomēr var skaņas kartes variantu.. Vārdu sakot, lai izpētītu visus sīkumus, tam jāvelta laiks.

----------


## karloslv

Starp citu, ja kādu interesē vienkāršs, bet labs ZF filtrs uz 30 MHz ar standarta komponentu vērtībām, kas labi aiztur FM diapazona signālus, tad izrēķināju šādu (eliptiskais + čebiševa):

----------


## s50b32

Sāku pētīt SDR shēmas līdz brīdim, kad uzradās reāli blonds jautājums.

Kā šajā variantā notiek pārskaņošana?
http://wb5rvz.com/sdr/New_SR_Lite/index.htm

Mācos videnē, neesiet bargi.  ::

----------


## karloslv

Pārskaņošana notiek jau datorā. Šī shēma ražo skaņas signālu, no kura tālāk datorā jau izdala vajadzīgo joslu (piemēram, balss sakariem SSB ~3 kHz). Tas, protams, ir "skaņas signāls" tikai tādā izpratnē, ka satur relatīvi zemas frekvences. 

Atkarībā no skaņas kartes iespējām šāds risinājums ļauj vienlaicīgi uztvert, piemēram, 48 kHz platu joslu, kas ir pietiekami tādam iesācēja variantam. Protams, tā kā tiek izmantots kvarca rezonators, tad uztvert var tikai frekvences ap tā rezonanses frekvenci, un tālāk pārskaņoties nevar. Palasi "Theory of Operation" turpat tajā lapā.

----------


## s50b32

Tiešām, paldies!  :: 

Un shēmai, kurā ir caur USB vadāms ģenerators, tas ir vajadzīgs tipa lai mainītu "center frequency", attiecīgi ļaujot klausīties plašaku frekvenču diapazonu?

----------


## karloslv

Tieši tā. Tālākais jau ir nianses - šāds shematiskais risinājums reizē uztver ne tikai f, bet arī 3f, 5f utt. frekvences, un par to ir jāparūpējas vai nu ar joslas filtriem ieejā vai kā citādi. Man pašam ir ideja ar pārskaņojamu heterodīnu uzmiksēt īsviļņu diapazonu uz augšu uz kādiem 45 MHz, un tālāk jau ar fiksētas frekvences SDR klausīties, tad ir daudz vieglāk tikt galā ar attēla frekvencēm un harmonikām.

----------


## Didzis

Vakar salīdzināju USB puļķi ar SONY XDRF1HD uztvērēju, kurš skaitās pats labākais tāluztveres fanu vidū. Rezultāts interesants, abu uztvērēju jūtība nu ļoti līdzīga. Dzenāti tika pie šausmīgi  vājiem signāliem. Jāatdzīst, ka SONY, pie  trokšņiem, dod labāk saprotamu skaņu. Tur gan vairs neiet runa par mūzikas klausīšanos, bet par stacijas identifikāciju. Toties ar SDR uztvērēju var izvilkt vāju staciju, kura atrodas 100kHz attālumā no ļoti spēcīgas stacijas. Rolands Strautmalis atdzina, ka tāds USB puļķis ir piemērots nopietnai vāju staciju uztveršanai. Protams SONY XDRF1HD uztvērējs ir profesionalāks aparāts, bet to vairs neražo. Toties SDR USB uztvērējs maksā reizes trīsdesmit lētāk un to iegādāties nav pilnīgi nekādu problēmu.

----------


## karloslv

Interesanti, kas tieši nosaka skaņas saprotamību. Vai tikai uztvērēja paštrokšņi vai tomēr arī kaut kur tālāk - diskretizācija 8 bitos u.tml.?

Puļķim paštrokšņu NF=3,5 dB pēc specenes. Tas jau ir cienījami ultraīsviļņu diapazonā, lai gan var labāk. Varētu pamēģināt uztaisīt maztrokšņojošu priekšpastiprinātāju ar mazu pastiprinājuma koeficientu (piemēram, Nortona kaskādi ar G=6 dB, NF=1,5 dB), un tā nodzīt uztvērēja kopējo trokšņainību uz leju par 1 dB. Protams, noturība pret stipriem signāliem samazināsies par tiem pašiem 6 dB, bet tā ir cena, kas jāmaksā par zemu trokšņu koeficientu. Būtu interesanti pamēģināt, kaut gan visdrīzāk atšķirība būs nejūtama. Gaidu, kad atnāks manējais puļķis.

----------


## Didzis

Maztrokšņu pastiprinātāju pirms SDR uztvērēja tiku izmēģinājis un secināju, ka tas nafig nav vajadzīgs. Tie 3,5dB jau sen ir zem reālā fona trokšņu līmeņa. Nedzīvojam jau mēs meža būdiņā, kur nebūtu nekādu industriālu traucējumu. Tikai ar virziendarbības antenu var uzlabot uztveršanu. Vot ar to saprotamību interesanti Abi uztvērēji šņāc un šņāc apmēram vienādā skaļumā, bet uz SONY uztvērēja tais trokšņos stacijas džinglu labāk saprast. Var jau būt, ka tur kādi specifiski filtri, lai gan, mūziku, pie spēcīga signāla, atskaņo lineāri. Ne parvelti tāluztveres fani to SONY aparātu iecienījuši. Protams, runa iet par tik švaku signālu, ka vispār knapi var sajust, ka tur kāda stacija raida. Kā signāls bišku stiprāks, tā abi uztvērēji strādā ļoti līdzīgi.

----------


## karloslv

Tad droši vien atšķirība ir pašā FM demodulācijā, tur jau arī ir vairākas metodes, turklāt Sony to dara analogi, bet SDR visu rēķina matemātiski un varbūt pārāk precīzi un sausi. Tur būtu interesanti paspēlēties ar GNU Radio un pašam pabūvēt klucīšus, lai gan tas viss ir tāda brīvā laika pavadīšana  :: 

Tu tikai 88-108 esi klausījies vai ko vairāk? Aviāciju, APRS?

----------


## Didzis

Es klausos visu diapazonu, kurus SDR ņem pretī. Sākot no 27MHz šoferu lamāšanos, tad krievu YKB, FM88-108MHz, aviāciju, radioamatierus uz 144MHz, dienestus uz  420MHz. DVBT. Virs 1Ghz pagaidām neesmu antenas uztaisījis, bet zem 1GHz man kādas septiņas antenas sanāk. Grūti jau salīdzināt visos diapazonos jūtību, bet uz PMR446 USB SDR konkrēti ieliek Motorola rācijai. Ar USB puļķi es dzirdu Rīgas repīteri, bet ar rāciju nē. Uz FM visdrīzak tiešām atšķiras tieši demodulācija. SONY uztvērēju savulaik salīdzināju ar vācu SMV8 selektīvo voltmetru. Tad arī bija līdzīgi un SONY "izvilka" no trokšņiem skaņu. SMV8 ir klasisks demodulātors , bet japāņi, acīm redzot, kautko vēl tur savēruši. Droši vien SDR var ko līdzīgu ar programnodrošinājumu panākt.

----------


## karloslv

Dabūju es arī spēļmantiņu - USB puļķi (bilde) no eBay, RTL2832U + R820T tūneris. Pirmā lieta - uztaisīju ĪV konvertoru  ::  Man īsviļņi tomēr šķiet interesantāki. Ielikšu bildes un shēmu, bet principā paštaisīts diožu jaucējs, 50 MHz kvarca oscilators un ieejā 30 MHz filtrs, ko te jau biju ielicis. Ieliku arī releju, lai var apiet konvertoru un lietot parastajā veidā. Klausos, priecājos. Tomēr kopumā nepatīk man digitāli risinājumi, vismaz nospiedošā daļa, kur viss ir ar milzīgām aizturēm. Es gribu pārskaņoties tā, kā analogajā veidā, kad viss ir "pirkstu galos", nevis kaut kur klikšķināt peli un tad gaidīt pussekundi. Uz linukša lietoju gqrx un pielāgoju arī savu audio-iq radio iekš gnuradio, lai strādā ar RTL2832U.

----------


## JDat

digitāls un tā.. Viss ir slikti bet... stāsti labāk kā ar jūtību, traucējumiem utt lietām ja salīdzina ar kaut ko analogu.

----------


## Didzis

Tieši tā,kā ar joslu, kā ar traucējumiem, kā ar  dinamisko diapazonu. Tas, ka USB puļķis neder operatībvai darbībai radioamatieru sacensībās, tas jau sen skaidrs. Ir gan cita lieta, vai ir kaut viens radioamatieru uztvērējs ar tik plašām iespējām un pa 7Ls  :: ? SDR var atļauties nopirkt jebkurš "pionieris" un ar to sajust "spēles garšu" radio ēterā. Ja tas neinteresē, tad zaudējumi ģimenes budžetā minimāli, ja interesē nopietns radioamatirisms, tad varēs krāt naudiņu kārtīgam transīverim, kurš maksa vismaz simts reizes dārgāk.

----------


## karloslv

Nu pagaidām vēl grozu kloķus un baigos secinājumus vēl nevaru izdarīt. Varbūt nomērīšu jutību ar signālģeneratoru. Dinamisko diapazonu ar divu signālu metodi gan nevarēšu nomērīt, bet paskatīšos, kas notiek pie stiprāka viena signāla.

Visus 30 MHz ķer skaisti, gan AM gan SSB, es gan vairāk klausījos no 7 MHz uz augšu, zemāk ir baigā trokšņu putra pilsētas apstākļos. Antena te man ir kaut kāda 40m diapazona vertikāle uz 6. stāva jumta pilsētas vidū, taču uz pakalna. Pirmā lieta, ko novēroju - kā jau Didzis minēja, ir svarīgi manuāli iestādīt RF pastiprinājumu puļķī. Tas jāuzliek tieši tāds, lai viss spektrs nedaudz paceltos virs minimālā trokšņu līmeņa (kad antena nav pieslēgta), bet ne vairāk. Dažādas programmas māk vairāk vai mazāk sarunāties ar puļķi, cik novēroju - rezultāti ar RF gain uzstādīšanu ir atšķirīgi.

50 MHz starpfrekvence par laimi neiekrīt FM diapazonā (t.i. uz puļķa klausos signālu 50-80 MHz joslā), tāpēc tādu traucējumu nav. Mēģināju sākumā ar 66 MHz kvarcu - te tev nu bija, filtrē kā gribi, FM ielaužas visur un pamatīgi izbojā spektru. Vēl pačīkstēšu par digitālo tehniku - jo vairāk kvarcu un pulksteņu, jo lielākas iespējas kombinēties frekvencēm un radīt daudzus traucējumus. Rēķini te ir 28,8 MHz kvarcs uz USB puļķa, tad R820T čips to kaut kā pārsintezē (droši vien ar PLL) uz vajadzīgo frekvenci, tad ir dators blakus ar saviem pulksteņiem, tad ir vēl mans jaucējs ar visām harmonikām. Tas viss mierīgi var summēties. Ar 66 MHz vispār bija zili brīnumi, es tā arī līdz galam nesapratu, kā es varēju redzēt signālu tur, kur es to redzēju. Bet ar 50 MHz viss smuki kā pēc teorijas. Nekādus baigos negaidītos traucējumus neesmu redzējis.

----------


## karloslv

Pamēģināju arī ar iekšas antenu - skaņojamu cilpas antenu, kura man jau labu laiku kalpo. Tagad vakarā 25m apraides josla izskatās ļoti stipri pat ar nelielu antenu (noskaņots uz Z-Korejas radio, maksimālais pīķis ir Radio Romania):

Antenai ir rezonanse un selektivitāte, tāpēc tas pacēlums uz ~12 MHz.

----------


## JDat

smuki. kas par softu uz linux? es kaut kā pieturos pie windows softa SDRsharp pagaidām. Maksimums ko mēģināju: RasberryPI+puļķis un ethernet kabelis uz windows kasti, kurā klausos.

----------


## karloslv

Softs šāds: http://www.oz9aec.net/index.php/gnu-radio/gqrx-sdr

Mēģināju arī SDR# piedabūt pie dzīvības, bet nez kāpēc neaizgāja. 

Varbūt vēlāk dabūšu Raspberry PI, tam būtu ideāli pielikt grozāmu kloķi ar optisko enkoderu, tad varētu noskaņot tradicionālā veidā.

----------


## JDat

emm. izklausās nopietni. es pagaidām raspberiju izmanoju tikai kā iekārtu kura no puļķa salasa datus pa USB un nosūta uz PC. ~ 33 MBit/sec sanāk. pārējo izdara galda dators.

----------


## JDat

Sanāca podi. Gribēju pieslēgt aktīvo GPS antenu pie puļķa. Ko tur daudz pie SMA kodentora Spoli, kodensatoru, bet... A'trumā nepamanīju ka pie SMA koentora ir aizsardzības diodes. Tā slēgt klāt nedrīkst. Vienu diodi sajāju. Nu neko. Paskatījos iekš datasheet, ko jāieliek. Pasūtīju. Kamēr gaidīju diodes, tikmēr darbināju puļķi bez diodēm. Ko lai saka? Rīgā sēžot, FM sāka mazāk līst iekšā. Tāda sajūta ka labāk strādā bez tām diodēm. Lai arī tā ir krievu rulete un jeauši var nogalināt puļķi. Tāpat nejaušo nolaizu SMD kodensatoru... Līkas rokas. Ka padarīt? Tā gadās. Pieliku citus vietā, tā kā parādīts iekš datasheet. Tāda sajūta ka tagad verķis strādā biku biku labāk ne kā no dzimšanas. Būs laiks, salasīšu Hifirastiskus kodierus un ielodēšu iekšā. Tāpat skatījos iekš datasheet un tagad niez nagi atslēgt GAIN signālu no USB mikrenes. Pēc tam GAIn regulēt manuāli ar poča palīdzību. Tas tā. Nākotnes fantāzijas.

----------


## karloslv

Nu jā, visi nopietnie radiokonstruktori vīpsnā par diodēm, jo nepareizi saliekot, baigi var nograut ieejas noturību. Nav jau tā, ka nevar tās likt, bet jāzina, kā. Man izskatās, ka tur ir ieliktas antiparalēlas diodes, pa vienai katrā virzienā. Nopietnāk būtu ielikt 2-3 šotkija diodes katrā virzienā, 1N5711 vai kaut vai to pašu BAT83.

----------


## JDat

Iekš DATASHEET ir references shēma. D6 sajāju sava stulbuma un neuzmanības dēļ. Nopirku BAV99 un ieliku. A ko tur daudz? Ar sajātām diodēm protams, ka nekāda aršana nebija. Tagad biku labāk. Šukoju uzlikt pa diviem klucīšiem virknē. Tāpat tika samocīti C8, C21, C22. Fig s nimi. Ieliku no maisina citus ar ~tādiem pat nomināliem. I nekas normāli. Skatījos ko izdarīt ar R9 kē'diti. Pamērīju ar muļķumetru spriegumus pie dažādiem GAN. Labāk nepalika. Abos gala stāvokļos uz IF_AGC 0.24 Volti. Uz RT820T mikrene 14 kājas visu laiku 0.7 volti. AGC ar pocīti pagaidām atkrīt. Parakšos draiveru izejas lai saprastu kā šitam zvēram regulējas GAIN: analogi vai digitāli pa IIC. Gribētos jau no rokas ar poci regulēt AGC. Laiks rādīs kā ies tālāk.

----------


## karloslv

Starp citu, vai tev arī gan R820T gan RTL2832 čipi karst nejēgā? Es tikko pamanīju, ka viņiem gandrīz pirkstu nevar pielikt klāt.

----------


## JDat

Jā. Karst. Pmēģināju vēl vienu ekstrēmu dumību. Uzpūst saldētāju no balona. I kas? Nenosprāga. Tajā brīdī klausījos 420 Mhz trunkingu. Uzpūšot frekvence nopeld tā ka vairs nevar dzidēt kanālu. Klausos ar NFM 8 kHz. Tā ka o temperitūras tur ir daudz kas atkarīgs. Jāpaspēlējas ar frekvences lietām un Ūdeņradi. Domāju ka ūdeņraža sigānu uz 1.4 GHz varētu izmantot kā nosacītu kalibrācijas signālu frekvencei.

----------


## JDat

Saniezējās nagi un nodalīju RTL SDR puļķa cepienu atsevišķā tofikā.
Teorija un sākotēnjās pārdomas par SDR te: http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/660...-defined-Radio

----------


## karloslv

Es vienkārši pieliku pirkstu čipam un frekvence jau aizbrauca par kādiem 100 Hz.

Atkal oftopiks, bet - būtu interesanti dzirdēt igauņu satelīta signālu  ::  Te ir detaļas: http://www.estcube.eu/en/radio-details

----------


## JDat

Nē, kapēc. Puļis ir ļoti ātrs veids kā tikt pie attiecīgā uztvērēja. Tikai viena problēma. Antenas... Igauņiem ir antenu bildīte... Kādam ir kaut kas līdzigs pieejams?

----------


## karloslv

Jābūvē. Helikālai antenai arī vajadzētu būt ok, tipa http://www.freewebs.com/ve9dks/satel...nasproject.htm. Lielākā problēma ir tēmēšana, satelīts tīri ātri pārzib pār debesīm  ::

----------


## Didzis

Skaidrs, bez antenas no SAT neko nenoķersi. Spirālantenu nav nekāda sproblēmas uzlocīt. Cita problēma, jo tā "atspere" garāka, jo precīzak jātrāpa pa satelītu. Vot tā jau ir problēma. Ja visu laiku ar roku grozīsi antenu, nebūs kas SDR uztvērēju klausās. Ja sēdi pie uztvērēja, nav kas antenu groza. Vārdu sakot, vajag automātiku. Ņemot vērā, ka lielākajai daļai amatieru ir problēmas uzbūvēt pašu elementārāko dipolu priekš radio klausīšanās, tad antena, ar sekošanas mehānismu, nu točna ir nesasniedzams kosmoss vārda vistiešākajā nozīmē.  Man ir mehanisms, kurš varētu sekot satelītiem, bet atkal nav nekādas motivacijas stiept to jumta korē. Skaidrs, ka signālu uztveršu un tālāk?

----------


## karloslv

Didzi, tā par lielu daļu hobijiem var spriest - liela jēga nu to darīt  :: 

Bet es nesalīdzinātu īsviļņu dipolu ar izmēru ~20 m un pamatīgu konstrukciju, lai tas būtu izturīgs vētrā, lietū, sniegā, ar metrīgu antenu un sekošanas mehānismu. Man otrs šķiet vieglāk izgatavojams, turklāt pat paslēpjams iekštelpās aiz stikla. Paņem servomotorus, skrūves, saliec metāla plāksnes un skrūvē. Bet tas kā kuram.

----------


## JDat

Satelīti ir sevišķi interesants process. Ko uztvert? Telemtriju? Kā? Ar SDR uztvērēju un papildus softiem. Sliktākajā gadījumā ierakstam WAV failu un tad ar audacity un rociņām apstrādājam. Varbūt ir gatavs softs novelkams. Varbūt pašam softu jāuzraksta. Daudz sarežģītāk uztvert to signālu ne kā dekodēt. Tas ir sava veida sports. KAut vai no sērijas: es uztvēru kaut ko no satelīta.

----------


## Didzis

Karloslv, Tev nav problēmu antenu ar griezējmehānismu uztaisīt un varbūt vēl dažiem cilvēkie, bet lielākajai daļai pat "profesionālu" radioamatieru antenas ir milzīga problēma. Nu nav dots cilvēkiem, kuri "ķer radioviļņus" būvēt labas antenas. To es sen esmu sapratis. Savukārt, tiem, kuri tādas antenas būvē bez problēmām, īpaši neinteresē klauīties visu ko ēterā. Es jau teicu, ka man ir krievu armijas mehānisms, ar kuru bez priblēmām var sekot satelītiem. Es to savulaik izmantoju 1,5m SAT antenas grozīšanai. Nu uzlikšu es to mehānismu,  uztveršu telemetriju, a ko tālāk? Labi var meteosat ķert, bet internetā jau gatavas apstrādātas bildes ar visu animāciju pieejamas. Digitālus signālus tāpat no SAT neatkost. Nu nevelk man tā satelītu ķeršana. Nezinu, ar ko mani tas varētu ieinteresēt.

----------


## JDat

Manuprāt tas ir kaut kas līdzīgs FM tāluztveršanai, tikai daudz interesantāks un balss vietā cipariņi redzami. Interesanti paskatīties kāds ir borta spriegums satelītām. Kā strādā saules baterijas. Kādas temperitūras utt.

----------


## JDat

Igauņi ir palaiduši savu kubu. Jau 4 dienas lido. Kādas Jums iespējas tikt pie 430-440 Mhz yagi antenas lai mēginātu paklausīties?

----------


## Didzis

Paklsusīties jau nav problēmu, tikai kad un cikos tas klucis lodo pāri?

----------


## karloslv

Te varētu labi redzēt, kad, cikos un kurā debess malā: http://www.heavens-above.com/ bet tur datubāzē vēl nav EstCube (apzīmējums 2013-021C), svaigākais ir 2013-020B, tā ka ir cerība, ka drīz būs.

Atradu šeit: http://www.n2yo.com/passes/?s=39161, bet lapa briesmīga un pilna ar reklāmām.

Par frekvencēm jau te biju ielicis vienu lapu, bet te ir arī par dekodēšanu: http://www.pe0sat.vgnet.nl/satellite...ats/estcube-1/ (tur ir arī GNURadio programmātiskā radio shēma)

----------


## mm

http://www.lizard-tail.com/isana/tra...alog&num=39161

Jautajums - vai ar so dzelzi to CW varetu klausities?
http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/...ion/mcnmb.html

Jeb labak uzreiz sadu?
http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/...ion/cgdbl.html

----------


## karloslv

Tas, virs kuras vietas uz globusa ir satelīts, tikai samērā aptuveni pasaka, kur viņš ir debesīs un cikos un kur norietēs un uzlēks.

Bet par tehniku - nu neņemos ieteikt ko tādu, tiešām nezinu, cik ar tādiem skeneriem vispār var pastrādāt. Jebkurā gadījumā gan viss sākas ar antenu, ja netici, pajautā Didzim  ::

----------


## JDat

Vēl var arī te skatīties kur reālā laikā atrodas tas klucis: http://www.n2yo.com/?s=39161

Kā jau karloslv teica: 437.505 Mhz FM 0.5 W jauda, faksmodēms un 437.250 Mhz CW 0.1 W jauda, lēnā telemetrija.

Uzliekam SDR uz vajadzīgo frekvenci un tēmejam atnenu ar roku. Teorētiski.

Žēl ka man rokas pārāk līkas un nemāku GNUradio lietot. Ja mācētu, tad visi telemtrijas cipariņi būtu smuki redzami uz datora ekrāna.

PS: tuvāko 20 min laikā nāks pār Latviju. Redzamība ~ 10 minūtēm vai vēl ilgāk. Nāk no ziemeļiem uz dienvidiem.
Kā alternatīvu var izmantot Orbtron softu http://www.stoff.pl/

EDIT: Orbitron saka ka būs redzams no 13:05 līdz 13:19

----------


## HAM

Vēl var šeit daudz palasīt, daudz noderīgas informācijas.
http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/topic45014.html
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=22261

----------


## JDat

HAM, paldies par linkiem. Palasīju un uzzināju kaut ko jaunu. Bez meklēšanas skaidrs kādu maztrokšņojosu tranzistoru ieejā var iebāzt. Hipotētiski.

Kas vēl? Tiku pie Terratec puļķa. Ar ko īpašāks?
1) 2x dārgāks. 7-8Ls vietā maksā 12-15 Ls. Vot nelieši
2) Uz borta ir E4000 uztvērējmikrene.

Nez kapēc tieši spekta vīdu ir samērā plats pacēlums. Nekāds IQ correction nepalīdz. Input GAIN solis ir rupjāks. Kāpēc vajadzēja? Gribēju lai ir arī savādāks uztvērējs salīdzināsanai. Vienīgi ar līkām rokām nav ko salīdzināt. Nekas, Didzis noņems skaidu ar FM DXingu un tad zinās kurš uztvērējs ar ko ir labāks par otru.

Par cik ir divi uztvērēji tagad es varētu pakaitēties ar trunking softu un uztveršanu.


Edit:
Links uz jebaju

Terratec puļkim ir antensas štepselis. R820T puļķim ir mikrobs (SMA?)

----------


## JDat

Sestdien 2013.06.15. pablēņojos kopā ar paziņām...
Rezultāts:  Uztaisīta Helix antena pēc šīm pamācībām:
https://www.rac.ca/tca/2006-01%20Hel...alculator.html
http://df2ck.de/tech/helix/



Vakarpusē bija iespēja divas reizes "notvert aiz antenām" Japānu samuraju.  :: 
Pirmā klausīšanās bija WOW! Nevar būt. Tiešām pīkst! Cūkas laime?
Otrā uztveršana jau bija nedaudz sistematizēta un tika ierakstīts arī datu nesējā! Lidoja pāri aptuveni ~20:40 Pēc vietējā laika (GMT+3).
Tika lietot izslavētais RTL SDR puļķis no ebreja.
Programmatūra: SDR# un Orbitron.

Tēmēju antenu "uz aci" no personīgās pieredzes novērojot ISS.
Ieraksta fails: http://failiem.lv/u/udilbiw Aptuveni 1.8 GB

Rezultāta telemetrija no CW beracon izskatās tā:


```
Morse data:
5 3A 4E F9 9A
HI DE NIWAKA JAPAN
S1 F1 F5 18 B2
S2 77 FE 75 7C
S3 9(____. ....) 9C 7F 87
S4 1C 1E 21 21
S5 1A 4A FA 3(...__ ___)
HI DE NIWAKA JAPAN
S1 F(.._. ____) F1 17 B9
S2 72 FE 7D 78
S3 70 9A 9B 73
S4 1D 1A 21 21
S5 1A 4A FA C8


RSSI of 1.2 GHz: 1.01953125 Volts
Uptime= 5175706 seconds (~59.9 days)

HI DE NIWAKA JAPAN
S1:
RSSI 437 MHz: 4.70703125 Volts
Solar Utot: 4.78515625 Volts
Solar Itot: 0.1875 Ampheres
Lion1 U: 3.4765625 Volts
S2:
Lion1 I: -0.0703125 (charging) Ampheres
Lion3 U: 4.9609375 Volts
Lion3 I: -0.021484375 (charging) Ampheres
Vref 2.5V: 2.421875 Volts
S3:
Solar +X U: 5.203125 Volts (guess)
Solar +Y U: 5.484375 Volts
Solar -X U: 4.46484375 Volts
Solar -Y U: 4.74609375 Volts
S4:
Temp Lion3: -0.78125 degC
Temp Lion1: 2.734375 degC
Temp Solar +z: 8.0078125 degC
Temp Solar -Z: 8.0078125 degC
S5:
RSSI of 1.2 GHz: 0.45703125 Volts
Uptime: 4913721 seconds (~56.8 days)

HI DE NIWAKA JAPAN
S1:
RSSI 437 MHz: 4.86328125 Volts (guess)
Solar Utot: 4.70703125 Volts
Solar Itot: 0.1796875 Ampheres
Lion1 U: 3.61328125 Volts
S2:
Lion1 I: -0.109375 (charging) Ampheres
Lion3 U: 4.9609375 Volts
Lion3 I: -0.005859375 (charging) Ampheres
Vref 2.5V: 2.34375 Volts
S3:
Solar +X U: 3.9375 Volts
Solar +Y U: 5.4140625 Volts
Solar -X U: 5.44921875 Volts
Solar -Y U: 4.04296875 Volts
S4:
Temp Lion3: 0.9765625 degC
Temp Lion1: -4.296875 degC
Temp Solar +Z: 8.0078125 degC
Temp Solar -Z: 8.0078125 degC
S5:
RSSI of 1.2 GHz: 0.45703125 Volts
Uptime: 4913864 seconds (~56.8 days)
```

 Kā tikt no ierksta faila līdz telemetrijas rezultātiem? Nu. Pamokieties paši. Ja Jums sanāks, tad vērēsies mājas apstākļos paši ķert satelītus.

ESTCUBE-1 vakarā bija kluss un pie paša horizonta. Laikam Igauņu lepnums viņam neļāva dot par sevi jelkādu ziņu. Nekas mēģināšu vēl. Tad redzēs vai Igaunis ir tik pat kluss un nerunīgs.

Paldies Didzim par viesmīlību, desām, pacietību, materiāliem un vietu.

PS: Bija arī kuriozs. To brīnumu (atsperi) nedrīkst atstāt uz jumta bez pieskatīšanas. Uzpūta vējš un antena nomaucās zemē. Bet tik un tā darbojas.

----------


## karloslv

Malači! Bomis iespaidīgs.

----------


## JDat

Šovakar diezgan aktīvs trunking diapazons Rīgā...

----------


## JDat

Kāds tur iespaidīgs? Kas bija Didzim pa rokai no tā ari uztaisījām. Ko lai saka? Darbojas....

Kas attiecas uz SDR spēku, tad es varu būt lepns. pagājušo nakti nedaudz ierakstīju trunking ar originālo pimpoču un nolēmu iebarot masu medijiem. Par cik lasu delfus, tad delfiem arī nosūtīju.

Te rezultāts:

http://nra.lv/video/2193-dramatiskas...?view=comments

http://www.ltv.lv/lv/video/ugunsdzes...-laika.a16004/

Te pirmavots MP3 formātā: http://faili.wot.lv/0/SDRSharp_20130...3693kHz_AF.mp3

Skaidrs ka ar roku trunkingam nevar tik ātri izsekot. Sevišķi, ja paralēli klausās LR1 specizlaidumu un lasa delfi teksta tiešraidi.

----------


## JDat

Te būs vēl šis tas no japāņu samuraja pīkstieniem:
http://files.fm/u/czjbhbo

Kopējais audio, kas tika iegūts klausoties LSB režīmā.

http://files.fm/u/xculecj

Spektrs kurā skatījos un uz aci dekodēju morzes kodu.

----------


## habitbraker

Izskataas jau interesanti - izdomaaju paostiit sho lietu un arii pasuutiiju to uztveereeju  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Pajautāšu - cik tālu no pils un ar kādu antenu tika tvertas pažarnieku sarunas? Cik augstu bija antena?

----------


## JDat

Gīī! Komplentā nāk štrunta puļķītis. Istabā otrajā stāvā. GAIN? Laikam 20 db papagaiļu SDRsharp logā. Tā lai spēcīgie signāli nepārstūrējas spektrā. Tur tak visādi repīteri utml lietas. Mauciens tāds ka jāpietupjas Rīgas centrā. Kvalitāte? Skvelč taisa baigo būkšķi. Mēdiju cilvēki izlaboja. Man nebija laika 2:00 kaut ko rediģēt un kovertēt. Tāpat RAW materiāls pilns ar brāķi. Sākumā nez kāpēc taksisti sēdās virsū. Tāpat nemākulīgais operators (es) daudz nolažoja palaižot kaut ko garām vai uzspieda uz nepareizā kanāla. Ja mērķis būt ierakstīt, tad es rakstītu baseband. A tā... Klausījos ar interesi un nospiedy play pogu klāt. Nav jau grūti. Hostētājs pirms uzlikšanas WAV pārdzina uz MP3. HiEndisiti un MP3 nīdēji tagad var trakot.  ::

----------


## Didzis

Pažarnieku un citu dienestu sarunas var dzirdēt visā Latvijā un ļoti spēcgi, jo ir vairāki repīteri. Visādā ziņā es Lielvādē šīs sarunas dzirdu tik pat labi kā Rīgā.Cita lieta, ka interesanti klausīties ir tikai tad, ja notiek kāda liela avārija, nu ķipa  vilcieni saskrienas vai ugunsgrēks pilī.

----------


## Imants

Sveiki. 
Didzis paskaidroja vienkāršoti.
VISAS sarunas uz VISIEM Latvijas retranslatoriem NETIEK "izpatītas".
To nosaka sistēmas kontrolieris, atkarībā no tā vai konkrēta retranslatora zonā ir "piereģistrējusies" rācija, kas ir konkrētajā sarunu grupā. 
Ja tādas nav, repīters klusē.

----------


## Didzis

Jā, tā ir, bet līdz galam es to sistēmu vienalga nesaprotu. Es  Lielvārdē esmu dzirdējis, kā ugunsdzēsēji Daugavpilī ziņo par nodegušu dārza būdiņu. Kam tie pažarnieki ziņo un kapēc es tos dzirdu? Tas, ka dzirdu pirīgu,tas skaidrs, bet kapēc brīžiem dzird gaudz tālākus ziņojumus caur tuvāko repīteri. Lai kā arī būtu, frekvencēs starp 423-424MHz visur kautkas ir jādzird.Ja kāds tos dienestus nedzird,tad ir problēmas ar antenu vai uztvērēju.Signāls tur ir nu ļoti spēcīgs.

----------


## princ_fm

Šos sakarus klausos jau no viņu pirmsākumiem tikai ir viens BET ,viens pats klausīties vari. Bet publiski to darīt nedrīkst ,ir elektrosakaru likums kurā tas ir reglamentēts.

----------


## Didzis

Tikai nevajag, viss, kas ir Latvijas ēterā un beīvi dzirdams, ir mūsu "īpašums". Ja kādam nepatīk ,ka klausos,lai kodē savu signālu. Pats esmu devis sarunu ierakstus televīzijai, lai visi dzird, kā mūsu dienesti, par mūsu naudu, strādā un lai paši izsecina vai labi vai slikti.Tur nav nekā slēpjama.Ja prezidenta pili dzēšot izrādās, ka kuģa sūkni nevar savienot ar sauzemes pažarnieki caurulēm, jo neštimmē savienojumi ,tad kautkas nav tur kārtībā un tautai tas ir jāzin! A par tiem likumiem nospļauties. Ne krievulaiku likumus ievēroju, ne stulbos jevropas likumus.

----------


## princ_fm

Nezinu cik kāds laimīgs būtu kad kādi personas dati tādā veidā no SmartzoneII tikti nopublicēti internetā. Par bals kodēšanu , cik zinu pamazām uz to iet Apco D25 ar dinamisko kodu.

----------


## Didzis

Vakar vakarā ar SDR USB uztvērēju noķēru zviedru DAB radio. Tagad ļoti labvēlīgi laika apstakļi un radioviļņi labi izplatās. Ja kādam ir interese, tad var paprovēt ar USB uztvērēju paniekoties. Uztvēru šada sfrekvences un programu skaitu
227,360  11 programas
227,527  11 programas
227,193  11 programas

225,648  7 programas
225,815  7 programas
225.481  7 programas
Man gan bija divpadsmitākanāla Yagi tipa 13 elementu antena pagriezta uz Stokholmu.
Nu dikti universals ir šis USB uztvērējs.

----------


## JDat

Pamēģināju uz sava mobīlā. Nu... veseli 5 Ls maksā programma. Darbojas kaut kā. Nav pārāk ērta, bet vienmēr līdzi kabatā un nav jāstiepj datoru līdzi.

----------


## erikonkuls

Kāds ir taisījis direct sampling modifikāciju priekš zemā gala 0 - 30mhz? Kādas atsauksmes?

----------


## JDat

Tu domā to ka pie RTL mikrenes pa tiešo pieslēdz antenu (caur trafiņu)? Man nav bijusi vajadzība klausīties 0-30 MHz, tam izmantoju WebSDR. Upkonvertoru karloslv uztaisīja.

----------


## erikonkuls

Jā! Tieši to arī domāju. Izmēģināju noravēt mazos SMD koņus no I- un I+ un pie I+ pieliku garu drāti bez trafiņa. Kaut ko jau izdevās uztvert. Pilns ar AM stacijām un daži amatieri uz 3mhz. Kā ir ar to trafiņu? Uzlabos rezultātus? Internetos lasīju, ka varot likt arī LAN trafiņu. Kādam tur īsti slēgumam jābūt?

----------


## JDat

BALUNam jābūt. Un... Uz RTL mikrenes eskistē DC BIAS, tātad arī kodiķiem jābūt, kuri atsaista DC komponenti.

----------


## JDat

Es trfiņa jautājumu risinātu līdzīgi šim: http://www.amqrp.org/kits/softrock40/

----------


## erikonkuls

kādus pāris mēnešus nebiju klausījies 424mhz dienestus. vakar uzslēdzu, tagad tikai visādi ciparu burkšķi nāk. vai tiešām dienesti beidzot aizgājuši ciparos?

----------


## Didzis

Jā, tā izskatās.Viss vēl nav ciet, bet uz to velk. Tagad jāštuko, kā to kodu atkost. Nu baigi gribas ieriebt lzei Pētersonei-Godmanei un parādīt, ka miljoni, kurus viņa pieprasīja, sakaru kodēšanā iztērēti pilnīgi bezjēdzīgi. Nekas kosmiski sarežģts, mūsdienu datoru laikmetā, tur nav.

----------


## erikonkuls

varbūt kāds izmēģina šo http://www.rtl-sdr.com/rtl-sdr-radio...-p25-with-dsd/ es mēģināju bet nekas tur nekodējās.

----------


## habitbraker

Nu kodeets un kripteets nav viens un tas pats. Nebriinos, ka nesanaaca tik vienkaarshi...

----------


## erikonkuls

sanāca dekodēt bet dekodējas tikai NMPD dienests. baigie pidari bļe mentus aizkriptējuši.

----------


## Didzis

Pastāsti visiem, ka Tu ātros dabūji vaļā. Būtībā, kad notiek kāda liela šaize, ātrie tiek izsaukti un tātad brīva informacija ēterā. Vēl ugunsdzēsējus nav slikti, ja var dzirdēt. Tie arī parasti visur ir klāt. Man poļicaju sarunas pat baigi neinteresē. Ja nu vienīgi varētu ceļu policistus dzirdēt, lai zin, kurā krūmā noslēpušies.

----------


## erikonkuls

pa 7dienu uztaisisu youtube video. iemetisu ari te.

----------


## Imants

Sveiki.
Lūdzu video, 
var arī p.m.

----------


## erikonkuls

video nesanāca uztaisīt, jo nebija laika. bija jāslimo. Pa ned. nogali mēģināšu atkal izbrīvēt laiku tam.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> kādus pāris mēnešus nebiju klausījies 424mhz dienestus. vakar uzslēdzu, tagad tikai visādi ciparu burkšķi nāk. vai tiešām dienesti beidzot aizgājuši ciparos?


 Hmm man tā pati problēma... sen nebiju klausijies.... vieni ciparu blurkšķi uz analogo uztvērēju....

----------


## foto

Kā lab sokas ar to video? Es ar jau vairakus vakarus cīnos ar ko līdzīgu, bet līdz dzirdamiem rezultātiem nesanāk nonākt...

----------


## erikonkuls

video nesanāk uztaisīt jo galīgi laika nav. lieto nefiltrētu audio caur virtual cable un pieregulee skaljuma liimeni lai nav par maz un par daudz joslas platumam jaabuut 12,5khz nfm un protams izmanto kaadu dsd softu.

----------


## turik111

Čau visiem. Var būt kaut kam ir e4000 puļķis un viņš varētu man to iedot uz kaut-kādu neilgu laiku lai notestētu manu progrāmu? Būšu ļoti pateicīgs.

----------


## Didzis

Kas par programu, ka spešel vajag 4000 puļķi? Man bija šis uztvērējs, bet iedevu to vienam radioamatierim, lai testētu trokšņu mērītāja programu. Gan jau ar viņu varētu sarunāt. Vispar jau labāk otientēties uz klasisko puļki, kuru var dabūt, nevis eksotiku.

----------


## GE-DX

Ir iepirkts USB puļķis 820T2 SDR. Liels lūgums ielikt saites uz programmu lejupielādēm. Vajag uz LINUX MINT un ANDROID softus gan SDR režīmam, gan standarta DVBT. 
Google pilns ar visu ko par šiem verķiem, bet vēlos no biedriem ar pieredzi šajā lietā kādu info.

----------


## JDat

Uz android izmantoju SDR-Touch maksas versiju
Priekš linux vai MAC vai Windows var lietot gqrx vai CubicSDR.
Priekš windows ir arī SDRsharp.

Ko un kā jāsabaksta, nu... To Tev pašam nāksies izkost.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Kā "hakeriem" sokas ar policijas, ātro, ugunsdzēsēju frekvences kodējuma atkodēšanu? Vai ir rezultāti...?
Kopš viņi aizkodēja... izmēģināju VLF uztvērēju ar kontakta mikrofonu ( izveidoju no pjezopīkstuļa ) - varot dzirdēt kaimiņus cauri sienām...
Youtubē ir video, kur mēģina iegūt skaņu no attēla... Ja izmantotu fotodiodi un atbilstošu optiku, vajadzētu strādāt...

----------


## JDat

Neredzu nekādu sakaru starp RTL-SDR puļķi un VLF pjezomikrofonu.

Ar RTL-SDR un attiecīgu softu pirma daudziem gadiem klausījos ātros un ugunsdzēsējus. Tas viss ir garlaicīgi. Bez tam vajag windows, jo linuxā nemāku klausīties digitālos sakarus un man nav windows. Ir interesantākas lietas ar ko nodarboties ne kā klausīties glābšanas dienestus.

----------

